# stars



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

hello all! i had this site bookmarked a loooong time ago and just stumbled on it again, it reminds me of side 4...just wanted to share it with all my friends. take care!!!!ps...i hope it works.....i'm a real lame-o when it comes to 'puters..... http://geocities.com/EnchantedForest/Creek...tarcatcher.html


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thanks


----------



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

That's perfect. We need all the stars we can get!


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

waaaahooooieeeeei'm glad it worked!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Lotro







*------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

AWESOME!!!!







Booked it! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Thank you! So nice. Not lame at all


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

I have a screensaver that is black with stars coming at me. I like to have that imagery there as a reminder that the Starflakes are there, always relaxing my digestive tract, mind, and body. It's a great visual and message, thanks for sharing.AZ


----------



## Mikala1 (Jun 22, 2001)

AZ,That's exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

AZmom1, i know which screen saver you are thinking about! i'm going to date myself, but i also think about the whole original Star Trek 'screen', too...heh. heh. i can almost hear Captain Kirk's voice, and Spock's, too. now if someone could find a screen saver or a site with a wheel...







take care all!


----------

